# Inspection due



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

So this morning a warning popped up that an inspection is due in 29 days. I'm a bit baffled by this, as the car was in for its first oil service 4 months ago, it had done 9500 miles then and is now only on 11500.

Is this to be expected or did the dealer forget to reset something at the last service?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the oil service and inspection are two separate things, I don't know why they don't just do both at the same time,ive not had to have either yet as I'm only on 7 months and 5600 miles


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes the inspection service is time based ( Anniversary of date registered ?) Mine had the Inspection 2 months ago and now requires the oil service 300 miles later- having said that, the oil isn't changed at the Inspection service.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

I was under the impression the oil is changed at both types of service.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Local Audi dealer told me they would look at it, as they didn't think it should be showing an inspection due until next May.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Last time I looked at my service info in the VC the inspection service was going to be 2 - 3 months after the oil change. Reckon I'll see what it'll cost to have them done at the same time. 
Means one less trip hanging around the dealers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

When I had the inspection service done I was told that they would top up the oil if required but not change it


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi PAT27.If they did not change the oil and only topped it up ,can you recall how much they charged?


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Cam in at around £180 as they matched a written ( email ) quote from a local independent.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

The inspection service will be due a few months after the first service is due on my tt 1,8 sport,My local dealer has quoted £385 if i have them done together, Seems reasonable? What does anyone else think?


----------

